# كيف نواجة الارتفاع الجنونى لاسعار الخامات الداخلة فى التصنيع



## eltorban (28 أبريل 2011)

لانى اعمل فى هذا المجال منذ خمس سنوات و امتلك محل بيع ملحق بة معمل تصنيع و لاننا نواجة الان زيادات فى الاسعار بالنسبة للخامات غير معقولة و غير مبررة فاننى اود ان اطرح للنقاش كيفية مواجهة ذلك و سوف ابدأ ببعض النقاط و على كل المهتمين الادلاء بدلوهم فى هذا النقاش لعلنا نصل لحل ما ....... 1- تقليل المكونات على حساب الجودة و هذا بدورة سيفقدنا ثقة المستهلك الذى تعود على جودة معينة . 2 - رفع سعر المنتج النهائىو هذا ايضا قد لا يكون مقبولا على الرغم من ارتفاع الاسعار فى كل شئ بعد الاحداث الاخيرة التى تمر بها البلاد . 3 - محاولة البحث عن بدائل ارخص و استخدامها فى التصنيع . على الرغم من ان هذة المناقشة تعد فئوية لشريحة قليلة من المصنعين الى انة موضوع حيوى يهم المنتج و المستهلك على السواء خصوصا ان هناك فئة لم تتأثر كالكيانات الكبيرة و التى يقع احدها فى محيط نشاطى كمحلات الزهور و التى تعمل بجانب تجارة الجملة ايضا تقوم بالبيع القطاعى و طبعا ياتيها الخام بسعر رخيص جدا


----------



## الشيخروفى (3 مايو 2011)

اتمنى متعاون مع بعض عشان نحل المشكلة دى لانى انا كمان تعبت منها


----------

